
Ask HN: Which tool for lean Kanban? - laurentl
Which tool or Trello add-on do you use to manage a Kanban board?<p>We currently use plain Trello with a Kanban-ish process. Trello is great for card creation and update, but sorely lacking in reporting (e.g. how long does it take for a card to traverse the board) and advanced options (e.g. limit the number of cards per column or total WIP, create a fast-track slot in each column, etc.). Which tool or Trello add-on would you recommend that combines Trello&#x27;s ease of use and advanced Kanban features?
======
cimmanom
Jira now has a “simplified” workflow with no restrictions that’s automatically
applied to new kanban projects. And their kanban boards are excellent, with
swim lanes and soft column limits. Plus you can search the issue database like
a real database, which IMO is their killer feature.

